
Sticky tape generates X-rays - bd
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/081022/full/news.2008.1185.html
======
DanielBMarkham
"...The researchers suggest that the high charge density generated by peeling
the tape could be great enough to trigger nuclear fusion..."

That quote gets my WTF vote for today.

~~~
electromagnetic
I can see a bunch of arab immigrants getting arrested for mass buying scotch
tape.

------
bd
See also video:

<http://www.nature.com/nature/videoarchive/x-rays/>

